# Naruto Chapter 410 Spoiler Thread



## Hiroshi (Jul 21, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 410 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent weeks. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -9Tail-Hokage and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## Mori` (Jul 23, 2008)

accompanying spoiler

SUCCESSFUL


----------



## doflamingox (Jul 23, 2008)

Spoiler summary By Ona:


> カラーページのあとまず水月が八尾につっこむ
> 八尾「話の最中途中大忠告だばかやろうこのやろう！」
> 八尾が水月の刀を受け止め投げ捨てる
> ガマの所
> ...


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jul 23, 2008)

Trans:

After the color pages, Suigetsu attacks 8 tails.
8: I'm talking right now, don't ram into me, asshole.
8 tails stops Suigetsu's blade and throws it away.
Gama's place
The dieing thing is apparently fake.
Instead to gather nature energy, one must not move.

Apparently you turn into a frog if you fail.*
Frog: You came all the way here, yet...What are ya gonna do?
Naru: My Nindou is the same as that Ero-senin!
Frog: Great you said it again!

The mountain
8 tails defeats Juugo.
8: Leave some strength to shine♪. 8 tails is the killer bee of mold ya me! Oh Yeah! I'm ashamed of starting a fight♪ Better rest before I burst....
Karin: What the fuck?
8: ....Bite....
Sasu: I'll go.

*From second spoiler. You put on Gama's oil to train and if you lose concentration you gradually turn into a frog.


----------



## doflamingox (Jul 24, 2008)

Color pic:


----------



## Romper (Jul 24, 2008)

^^^^

GOKURO-3君 from MH

Text Translation:

里の風間に紡ぎゆく、永久に繋がれ師弟の絆。
Headlines -In the village full of wind, may the string be connected and woven eternally; The bond of Teacher and Student.

410:　雷雲峡の闘い!!
Chapter 410 -The battle at the Lightning Cloud gorge!!

『師』『絆』
Circled Text: [Teacher] [Bond]

p.s. The word 'Kizuna' is used twice here, fitting in with the theme of 'Bonds' for the second Shippuden movie.


----------



## Hyuuga (Jul 25, 2008)

Binktopia Scan Online Reader

Click here. :WOW Its for kakashiUchiha23


----------

